# Mios



## Freddie99 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just put the first one in. It seemed less painful than a Quickset when it comes to putting one in. The built in Quickserter is a nice thing and gets the job done well. the one downside is it does require a bit of force to get it to release the mechanism and put the thing in you. 
The cannula length is the one I've always had (6mm) but the size ont eh surface of just about everything is so much smaller. It doesn't stick out as much as a Quickset does and is generally more discrete. I do love the colours. I've got mine in blue. 
Thankfully the area of adhesive is much smaller so I won't have to shave too much of my stomach for the next few months and removal will be a little less traumatic!
So far I am rather impressed. More to come as the day progresses.

Tom


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for that Tom, look forward to hear how you get on as the next couple of days progress.  Sue


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 24, 2010)

All sounds good.   Any chance of a photo?   That is if you don't mind showing us your tummy    (er with the canula in of course)


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 24, 2010)

Photo of one hairy beer gut coming up later on. For the moment here's the link to the Medtronic website. They are nicer I think. 

http://www.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk/product-information/infusion-sets/index/mio.6358.html

I really love the fact that it isn't as big as the Quickset. There isn't as much faffing around to disconnect it from the cannula either, it's just a case of squeeze and pull. A little bit better than the twist and pull arrangement that the Quickset has. 
The insertion wasn't as painful as that of a Quickset as I suppose the insertion device has springs that are a little less powerful.
The only downside so far that I have come across was the amount of pressure that I needed to put on the inserter to fire the thing into me but that's trivial compared to the benefits of the set. I still love the colours. I think I'll get some pink ones for a laugh next time I get some!

Tom


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 24, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> All sounds good.   Any chance of a photo?   That is if you don't mind showing us your tummy    (er with the canula in of course)




You read my mind Adrienne, a photo is needed!

This all sounds really good. I am so desperate for something smaller and more discrete/flatter than the quickset (but dont think the sils are quite me) that I am looking forward to this. 

Must be a lot of waste? An individual inserting mechanism for each pack...what about my carbon footprint?! 

Gutted I put in a 3 months order for my normal quicksets the week before I heard about these....thank god for the forum/Tom or I wouldnt have heard of them at all!


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 24, 2010)

There will be a photo later on. Will just need to use and abuse the little sister's camera haha.
As for the waste, well, I am a bit of a petrol head and devout Top Gear fan... I've still got a box or so of the regular Quicksets left so they're a nice back up should I need them. So far they are rather good. You can see the actual site of the cannula very easily which is nice. 

Tom


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 24, 2010)

I've just looked at the link with Jessica.   They look very similar to the silhouettes actually once in.   With the sils you can see the canuala going in you in a little window and they are very flat against the body.   Again the disconnecting is similar, squeeze and pull.   

We found the quicksets bulky and hard to disconnect.   Jessica also said they hurt her so much going in, which they did.   I think we had the 9mm though as the 6 mm had a reputation of kinking a lot.

Jessica however has seen it and said no way, not on your nelly (well words to that effect).  She hated the quicksets and won't go there and these go straight in so she is refusing to try them.

I might have to borrow one from you Tom.   I tell you what I'll swap you a sil for a Mio and then you can see what the sils are like


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 24, 2010)

I had a nine milimetre Quickset once. That was agony. I've not had any dodgy cannuals with the 6mm Quicksets quite happily. I'm happy to swap a Mio for a Silhouette. I'd be interested to try those out.

Tom


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 25, 2010)

Hiya

Well Jessica also has a Mio in now.   We were at our friends house this morning they had a box of Mio, the 9 mm ones and so they put one in Jessica.  We did put it in her bottom as opposed to her tummy as the 9 mm quick sets used to hurt in her tummy.   She said it didn't hurt at all.

My friend did it and she said it was very hard to take the inserter off and it looked as though you have to pull it very hard.  I guess it just takes time.

So we have ordered a box of blue 6 mm ones to come on Friday so we can try those.   Jessica has gone off pink and is now into blue !


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ah good to hear that! I've yet to try my bum as a site but well, I'll give it a go some time. I'll be getting some pink ones in the hope that the females like them lol!


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 30, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hiya
> 
> Well Jessica also has a Mio in now.   We were at our friends house this morning they had a box of Mio, the 9 mm ones and so they put one in Jessica.  We did put it in her bottom as opposed to her tummy as the 9 mm quick sets used to hurt in her tummy.   She said it didn't hurt at all.
> 
> ...



Thats proper cute- she'll go back to pink I promise you! Cant wait to get my pink ones and I'm 33 



TomH said:


> Ah good to hear that! I've yet to try my bum as a site but well, I'll give it a go some time. I'll be getting some pink ones in the hope that the females like them lol!



Now thats not so cute....!  hehehe.....!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 30, 2010)

We now have our 6mm blue Mios now. The first one hurt like hell on her tummy (she has been wearing sils on her tummy for over a year).  She went really high all day and eventually I changed in case it was the Mio but it wasn't.   The next one hurt less but again she was high but had a temperature this time.

Changed a third one this morning and all was ok so am hoping she will be ok with them.   They are still not as flat as the sils and they are not as easy to unplug as the sils but they are much better than the quick sets in my view.  They were horrid for us.  But the whole contraption is so much better than the inserter for the sils we are persevering and will see how it goes so am ordering more tomorrow.


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds good.

Please dont think I am mad for this but it plays on my mind the amount of waste there is with pumping...I take it there is more packaging with each Mio?

Thats something I do hate about diabetes, so much packaging.

Sorry, one more thing....do they disconect by a twist mechanism like the quickset or is it a 'pincher' thingy?

Ta x


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Lou,

There isn't much more packaging than with the Quicksets just it's all a bit more concentrated. Most gets thrown in the sharps bin, well, only if you behave haha. There's very little that actualyl goes in the bin. 

It's a pinch mechanism rather than the twisty arrangement that the Quickset has. 

Tom


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes there is waste compared to the sils but quite frankly I don't care (awful I know) but if it makes my 10 year old's life a little bit easier then its fine by me.  

They are pinch/squeeze off like the sils but not quite as easy but much easier than the twisting quicksets which never twisted for us !


----------



## Kei (Jan 7, 2011)

I know this is an old post, but just wanted to comment quickly.

If you've got a big sharps bin, you can press out the middle white bit of the inserter with the needle in it and dispose of it in the sharps bin, but the coloured outer casing can all go into the plastics recycling.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 8, 2011)

i use the 9mm quickset thing atm but my tummy is very lean and was maybe thinking of getting the 6mm but my dsn says i should be ok with the 9mm. 

how do you know what size you need?? 

sometimes i find it sore if i touch the bit where my pump clicks onto my tummy, does this mean the 9mm is too big??


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 8, 2011)

litto-miss-loz said:


> i use the 9mm quickset thing atm but my tummy is very lean and was maybe thinking of getting the 6mm but my dsn says i should be ok with the 9mm.
> 
> how do you know what size you need??
> 
> sometimes i find it sore if i touch the bit where my pump clicks onto my tummy, does this mean the 9mm is too big??



Sorry to be dull, but I have tried the Mios and I am about half way through a three months order full. Ive decided they are not for me and will be going back to the bulky quickset.

I find I cant see the air bubbles in the tubing like I could the old quicksets, its as if the lines are made a bit differently.

Loz, if you have enough fat for a big pinch I would think it is fine, but if you are slim perhaps the 9mm is too big?

I use the 9mm (Im on a 6mm with the Mios) but I have plenty of subcutaneous tissue shall we say!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 9, 2011)

Sugarbum said:


> Sorry to be dull, but I have tried the Mios and I am about half way through a three months order full. Ive decided they are not for me and will be going back to the bulky quickset.
> 
> I find I cant see the air bubbles in the tubing like I could the old quicksets, its as if the lines are made a bit differently.
> 
> ...



my dsn adviced us not to use mios as all shes got is bad feedback from them and when i was on the training a girl in my group tryed them and they caused all sorts of problems and the adhesive bit wasnt very reliable.
quicksets have been fine with me, i suppose i can get some fat in my tummy so 9mm is probs ok for me  thanks for the advice


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah I heard some rumblings of bad feed back. I think they arent for me. However, they seem to be popular with quite a few people who havent had any problems at all. Swings and roundabouts!

All the best, Loz x


----------

